# Rosalie & Emmit's Breeding Journal.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yesterday I caught Emmit and Rosalie mating, not once, but twice! I've put them in a cage together with a nest box, and Emmit's been beak banging on the nest box while Rosalie's got her butt in the air, lol.. they've done it again three times tonight already and Emmit whistled "pop goes the weasel" while they were mating one of the three times.

I'm pretty sure we'll have some luck and get bubs from this pair, well fingers crossed we do. Rosalie has raised a clutch of babies already (at the start of last year) and done a wonderful job. 

SIDE NOTE: Rosalie's been to the Avian Vets already and got the all clear so she is fine to go.

*Rosalie *- FEMALE Cinnamon Pearl Split to Pied.










*Emmit *- MALE Pastelface Cinnamon Pied










And this is what the babies will be:

Mother:Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied
Fatheried Pastelface Cinnamon

male offspring:
50% Pied Cinnamon Split To Pastelface {X2: Pearl}
50% Cinnamon Split To Pied Pastelface {X2: Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Pied Cinnamon Split To Pastelface
50% Cinnamon Split To Pied Pastelface


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Exciting! The parents are really lovely birds, I think you'll get some beautiful babies. Good luck with the breeding!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you.  

I will keep you all updated on them. I've put a lot of nesting material in, I'm just worried now because from the entrance/hole to the bottom is a bit of a drop, will it be okay?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*I'm just worried now because from the entrance/hole to the bottom is a bit of a drop, will it be okay?*_
------------------------------
Wow...they make a beautiful pair.

You might want to add more bedding so that the top of the bedding is about 5-6" below the nestbox hole. With too much of a drop eggs or chicks could get injured.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You are going to have some gorgeous chicks...I have about a few inch gap from the bedding to the hole opening just so there's not such a big gap when the babies (hopefully!) start leaving the box they can reach the hole. Good luck!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks, I’ve put more bedding in now, well I’ve just done it. 

Rosalie is in the nest box as I type this.  (she went in backwards? like butt/tail first LOL)

Here’s their set-up and photos of the inside of the nest box. 














































Oh and I know the cage is small, but it’s the only one I have that’s big enough, the other two cages I have are a lot smaller then this one and I wanted it to be big enough for the two for now.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks like a good setup for mom and dad to me!!! Good luck!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!  

Emmit is inspecting the nest box, while Rosalie has been in and out of it a lot, just going in and then coming back out after 5 or so minutes.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Good luck getting chicks. So exciting!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Cheryl, I'm really excited! 

I haven't seen anything more though.  I was really busy last night so I'm not sure if they did mate or anything, but Rosalie and Emmit are just sitting in front of the nest box right now.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well just be prepared for a long wait, my two have been at it pretty much daily since, 24th May and still no eggs.

They both are going in and out of the nest box, they even sit in there together at times, lol

I am expecting it will be soon thou, lol

Good luck with the breeding and it is so exciting.

Jenny


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL I am prepared.  (but impatient)

I hope your pair get to it soon! we can both me impatient, hopeful and excited together at least. 

Omg, I checked on them 10 mins ago and they were both in the nest-box.. and they're STILL in there, lol. I can hear them kicking around the nesting material too.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well it don’t matter if we are impatient it wont make it happen any quicker, lol

When you really start getting excited is when the hen goes in the box and sits in there for about 10-15 minutes in silence and I wonder what she is doing in there, when she comes out I go and look, all excited and hoping, and nothing, lol, I have no idea how long it takes to lay a egg, lol

I am assuming not really long, because like everything in nature it would be quick because of predators if in the wild, so self preservation would come first even if the egg was lost.

Jenny


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

True that!

*Eggs are laid about 7-10 days after a pair mates successfully. The process of egg laying, from ovary to fertilization, development of shell to actual egg laying is approximately 2-3 days. 

*This does not help with my impatient-ness. :lol:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It didn't help with mine either...it only helps after the fact, then you can count on when the NEXT egg will be but that first one is a mystery....hope you both get eggs soon!!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I caught them mating again about an hour ago.. and it was for a full 3-4 mins, no joke, they wouldn't stop. Rosalie is in and out of the nest box and Emmit has decided he'll whistle pop goes the weasel and wolf whistle to the entrance of the nest-box AS WELL AS.. bang his beak on it, it's HIS nest-box now apparently. :lol: If they're anything like Jenny's pair, they're going to make it an excruciating wait and play tricks on me to make me think they're going to make eggs. 

I'm just about to give them their mash for dinner.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay, they're mating.. AGAIN, second time today! (make that three, they stopped and are starting again LOL)

I'm really hoping to get some eggies within another week or two.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

That’s so funny, do they let you watch them, my two well Zeus he will stop if I start watching them, if I am on the computer in the same room but don’t watch they will continue, I don’t need to actually watch them to know they are doing it because of all the noise they make, lol

But what is really funny is that sometimes when I think they are at it again they aren’t the noise is coming from my single male Smudge who is in the same room as the love birds and he sings to himself the same noise has what the pair make when they were mating, so he has copied their mating sound, lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Snowball does that!!! And he is so good at mimicking it that I have to go check to see if its him or them. Keeping fingers crossed that eggs are soon on the way for the both of you!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If Emmit catches me watching them, he'll stop and stare at me 'til I look away, but then when he's not looking again I'll quickly check. I can tell too when they're mating because Rosalie makes these really semi-loud squeaking noises, plus Emmit has whistled every time he's been mating with her so that's a dead give away too. 

LOL imitating mating sounds, that's ought to be really funny!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I can't wait to see what this pair does. Do you know if the hen has any WF in the background. As split to WF can travel as much as 5 generations and not show itself unless a bird is paired with another bird with complementary genes...meaning if she has a split to WF you may even get some PF babies.

The cage size is fine. One thing I learned is to keep the water dish closest to the nestbox and then the food dish near it when they have babies. This way they the last thing they will do prior to going in the box is get a sip of water. This arrangment has eliimated babies that were feed too much solids and not enough fluids which can cause dehydration and stunting.

Another thing you might consider is a shallow bowl of water on the floor of the cage for bathing...so that the parents can wet their feathers to maintain moisture to the bedding and eggs. Parents will wet themselves up till the babies fully feather. This helps to hydrate the chicks and also promotes nice healthy pinfeather growth.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I just found out something exciting, well for me! :lol: 

2 of my Cockatiels have the SAME MOTHER - Ella (Lutino Hen) and Rosalie (Cinnamon Pearl Hen that I'm breeding right now). 

Her name is Sonny. Here's a photo of Ella and Rosalie's mother:










I'm honestly not sure if there's any WF, but the photo above of Rosalie's and Ella's mother, Sonny, might tell you? if she did have WF, that would be awesome, because PF babies would be great. 

I know Ella's father is a Lutino, but I'm not sure what Rosalie's father is, I would have to ask the breeder. (or could you tell me what Rosalie's father is? or more so his mutation)

I can't wait to see their babies either, I get more and more excited each day, lol. They have been mating again today, twice to be exact, so far. They oddly are only mating in the morning and when it starts getting dark, not sure if that's normal or if that's when they feel most comfortable to do it.

I'll definitely move the dishes, thanks for letting me know about that! and I'll also put a shallow dish of water on the floor for them.  

Let me know what you think


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I just cleaned their cage, and before I changed the newspaper, Rosalie done a big poop and she had done another 5 big poops too, she hasn't been in the nest box for hours now so it's not like she has been holding them in. 

The other 5 were the same size as this one


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Sonny is a pearl pied, so her daughters would be split to pied. If Sonnys cheek patches were streaked with yellow she may possibly be split to WF.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome! 

Here's a few more photos of Sonny




























Sonny's actually not able to have anymore babies, she prolapsed and has to get the injection now, it's a shame.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I hope you get some eggs soon!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Solace...her check patches are questionable...meaning there is a possibility she may have had a WF ancester in her background and 'might' possibly be carrying the gene. It would be great if she she and passed it along.

It will be so interesting to see how your chicks feather up. Once they start to feather I can post pix's of PF cheeks in the pinfeather stage.

But...considering Rosalie is split to pied, you will also get some pied babies in the clutch.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That was a sure sign for us that Cinnamon was going to start laying, she had really big poopies...so maybe she'll be laying soon!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Berdnerd said:


> I hope you get some eggs soon!


Thanks!



srtiels said:


> Solace...her check patches are questionable...meaning there is a possibility she may have had a WF ancester in her background and 'might' possibly be carrying the gene. It would be great if she she and passed it along.
> 
> It will be so interesting to see how your chicks feather up. Once they start to feather I can post pix's of PF cheeks in the pinfeather stage.
> 
> But...considering Rosalie is split to pied, you will also get some pied babies in the clutch.


Ohh I really hope so! I'm more eager now for Rosalie to lay eggs and for them to hatch, it might be a wait, but reading this makes me even more excited. Pied babies will be great because I've always wanted a Pied Cockaiel! 

Thank you for telling me all this!



roxy culver said:


> That was a sure sign for us that Cinnamon was going to start laying, she had really big poopies...so maybe she'll be laying soon!!!


I really hope so, her poops today are bigger then what they were yesterday. They were mating last night, twice, but Rosalie hasn't been in the nest box since early yesterday.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Everything's still the same, Rosalie is going in and out of the nest-box, they're mating 2 times a day, sometimes 3-4. She's also still doing big poops from the morning right through out the day.


----------

